# Local artist poses with work...



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## rebrascora (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like a nice non slip finish!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 2, 2021)

It’s a quacking piece of work (groan, I’ll get my coat ).

Hubby asked “Is it a Quaksy?” (double groan)


----------

